# HELP!!! Betta tail RIPPED!!



## minti13 (Nov 21, 2009)

My betta fish tail is ripped at the bottom!!! I think it was caused by his plastic plant. Can this kill him?? Im really worried, i've had him for a while an I really love him. Is there any way i could heal this?? Please Help!!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

It's okaaaay~ Relax~

-It will definitely not kill him as long as it's taken care of nicely. It WILL heal in time as long as his water is not too dirty or infectious.

That means: 
- Do REALLY GOOD water changes. Maybe more often than you do, depends on the wound. Water changes always help
-If you want to, use aquarium salt. I use it, but if it's a small cut, i won't. 
-You can also use medication, but I always go a natural route.
-i feed my bettas pellets soaked in garlic juice, and it's proven to help heal their fins. All bettas seem to adore garlic juice as i've yet to see one reject it.

Get rid of the aquarium plant if you think it's the culprit, and then replace it with a silk/live plant.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

No it won't kill him.. rips are very common. First I would take out the plastic plant... you don't want anything that will rip fins in his tank. 

Raise the temp up to about 82-84*F and put some aquarium salt in the tank. Do a 50% water change every day for 10 days.. make sure you put 1/2 the original amount of salt back in every time you do a water change.

After 10 days do a water change and go back to normal.. your fish will be good as new.


----------



## minti13 (Nov 21, 2009)

THANK YOU! Im so glad that this will not kill him  I tried to go to the store and get silk plants, but i was not able to. I WILL get them either tonight or tomorrow. I'll try to post a picture of it so you can see if the damage is really bad. Quick question, how do you upload a picture?


----------



## radiationbaby (Mar 25, 2010)

When posting, there should be a little yellow button with a picture of tiny mountains; if you hold the mouse over it the button should be labeled "insert image". Just use that guy.


----------



## minti13 (Nov 21, 2009)

http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv357/minti13/momo2.jpg


----------



## minti13 (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## minti13 (Nov 21, 2009)

sorry for the size of it


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

poor momo! I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah thats not too bad. Water changes, heat, and aquarium salt for 10 days should set him straight


----------



## minti13 (Nov 21, 2009)

oh ok thank you


----------



## minti13 (Nov 21, 2009)

Would you recommend any heater? And what ratio of aquarium salt should i put in his tank? *per gallon*(i have a 2.5 gallon tank)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I usually put 1tsp per gallon..I would only put 2tsp in the tank. If you don't have a heater already I highly suggest you get one.. betta tanks should be 76-82*F year round.

I would recommend a topfin 25 watt heater for that tank. You could also get a marineland stealth 10 watt or a visitherm heater.. all are great heaters.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Get Well Soon Betta!!


----------



## minti13 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Would the Hydor Mini Aquarium Heater be good for my betta fish tank?*


----------



## minti13 (Nov 21, 2009)

How often should I put the aqarium salt in his tank?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The hydor mini will work but its not adjustable and won't raise the temp very high. I would advise to spend the few extra bucks and get the adjustable heater.

You put the salt in the tank for 10 days. Don't add any more unless you do a water change.. for instance if you do a 50% water change you just removed half of the original amount of salt you put in so you would need to add that back to the tank.


----------



## minti13 (Nov 21, 2009)

Momo's tail is healing beautifully!! Thanks to the aquarium salt, one of the major rips is almost gone!!! he still has a little redness though


----------

